
Two years, 100k wells: Can the movement help solve Bangalore’s water crisis? - nnain
https://bengaluru.citizenmatters.in/million-recharge-wells-biome-friends-of-lakes-rainwater-harvesting-43978
======
KuriousCat
Hope Bangalore restores it's lakes as well, it would be nice to have a
state/national level policy to ensure that we don't endanger our water bodies
and reserves.

